# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Mesazh nga....

## Ina Ina

kam degjuar per nje program me ane te cilit mund ti dergosh mesazhe ne celular dikujt,ne nje emer cfare te duash...psh mesazh nga vodafone....mesazh nga forumi shqiptar etj etj....
Me ndihmon dikush me emrin e ketij programi??

----------


## ATMAN

ke faqe interneti nga te cilat mund te dergosh sms gratis ne te gjithe boten  ketu 

(nese te kam kuptuar drejt)

ate program qe kerkon ti e gjen ne forumet e celulareve dhe hyn ne sferen e pirateve ,sepse te jep mundesine te dregosh sms free nga cel yt pa harxhuar asnje cent

----------


## Ina Ina

faleminderit per pergjigjen ATMAN....doja qe kur te dergoja nje sms,mos te dali numri im por te dali dicka tjeter qe e vendos un..psh te duket sikur ke nje mesazh nga Ministria e Arsimit.. :perqeshje:

----------


## ATMAN

> faleminderit per pergjigjen ATMAN....doja qe kur te dergoja nje sms,mos te dali numri im por te dali dicka tjeter qe e vendos un..psh te duket sikur ke nje mesazh nga Ministria e Arsimit..


(mos me ngaterro me ministrine e qeveriut te mushkonjave) :ngerdheshje: 

ka programe qe te japin mundesine te dergosh sms ne menyre anonime por keto te tjerat qe thua ti nuk te ndihmoj dot

----------


## Ina Ina

ATMAN sorry nuk te ngaterroj hahaha  :perqeshje: 

di ndonje program te tille qe dergon sms ne menyre anonime ??  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ATMAN

> ATMAN sorry nuk te ngaterroj hahaha 
> 
> di ndonje program te tille qe dergon sms ne menyre anonime ??


kam nokia 500 belle dhe gjej gjithmone zgjidhje ne forumi zyrtar i nokioteka ===>  ketu 

keto gjera qe kerkon ti  varen nga marka e celularit dhe nga sistemi operativ qe ka brenda cel yt dhe ne baze te ketij referimi gjehet edhe suporti

----------


## Ina Ina

Faleminderit !!  :ngerdheshje:

----------

